# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Ютуб канал,  Е.М. Махатма дас

## Тивикова Светлана

Мартин Аллен присоединился к движению Харе Кришна в 1969 году. Был инициирован Шрилой Прабхупадой в 1970 году. Ему дали имя - Махатма Дас. 
Махатма прабху много путешествует и проводит в разных странах мира семинары по духовному саморазвитию.
Он известен в ИСККОН по своим музыкальным записям (Brahma Samhita, Radhe Syam и др) и живым выступлениям, а так же, по семинарам: “Джапа”, “Прощение”, “Смирение”, “Обеты”, “Сексуальная чистота” и другие.
Он является основателем “Тouchstone Training”, компании, которая преподает практику преданного служения с помощью интерактивных семинаров и практикумов, а также курирует проект “Bhagavat Life”, как автор и певец. 
Махатма Прабху находится около 9ти месяцев в Святой Дхаме Маяпур со своей женой Джанавой и дочкой Враджасундари. Остальное время он проповедует по всему миру и летом бывает в общине в Алачуа, штат Флорида.

*МУДРОСТЬ ДНЯ, Махатма дас* https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...A-4SWqBXFX0FJT

----------


## Тивикова Светлана

*Полюбите себя*

https://youtu.be/-DUwJoXSxz8

"Иногда я думаю, что любить себя - означает любить свое тело, свой ум и т.п. Но истинная любовь такова: я люблю себя, потому что я духовная душа. Почему я люблю себя? Потому что я неотъемлемая частичка Вишну. Поэтому, по сути дела, мы любим Вишну". Шрила Прабхупада

----------


## Тивикова Светлана

*"А не строим ли мы дом, в котором НЕ может жить весь мир?"*

https://youtu.be/4l3CcS4Z5i0

----------


## Тивикова Светлана

https://youtu.be/juyhjgbkyec

Парампара глупых женщин

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> https://youtu.be/juyhjgbkyec
> Парампара глупых женщин


Странные выводы делает Махатма прабху. Он говорит: "Это не то, что хотел Шрила Прабхупада". Ведический аспект культуры - это разве не то, что хотел Шрила Прабхупада? И потом, что значит "Быть уверенным в себе?". Невежественные люди делают много чего ненужного, но очень уверены в себе... 
Уверенность в себе должна придти через смирение, через строгую садхану и служение гуру. Последняя фраза-лозунг очень феминистский, Прабхупада наверное никогда бы так не сказал.

----------


## Тивикова Светлана

Сейчас все чаще проповедуют методом "мужчина господин,а женщина глупое неразумное существо, сиди на крыше дома и помалкивай". 
Вы еще не встречали такую "проповедь" в ИСККОН?
 В видео Махатма прабху объяснил, что это не ведическая культура развивать парампару глупых преданных.  Прабхупада так не проповедовал никогда.
 Прабхупада проповедовал, что все преданные смиренные слуги Бога и поэтому они *самые разумные* живые существа, а не глубые и слабые.

_Шрила Прабхупада: Преданные Кришны — самые возвышенные личности на этой планете, лучше королей, каждый из них. Поэтому мы должны постоянно помнить об этом и, подобно шмелям, искать лишь нектара, то есть, лучших качеств в каждой личности.
_ 4.02.1972


Вот метод получения нашей силы и уверенности -

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Странные выводы делает Махатма прабху. Он говорит: "Это не то, что хотел Шрила Прабхупада". Ведический аспект культуры - это разве не то, что хотел Шрила Прабхупада? И потом, что значит "Быть уверенным в себе?". Невежественные люди делают много чего ненужного, но очень уверены в себе... 
> Уверенность в себе должна придти через смирение, через строгую садхану и служение гуру. Последняя фраза-лозунг очень феминистский, Прабхупада наверное никогда бы так не сказал.


Как я понял, Махатма прабху не феминизм продвигает, а дает позитивный настрой. Иначе получается действительно какое-то негативное программирование - "все женщины глупые". И это передается по "парампаре". Реально это может деморализовать многих и выключить творческий потенциал. Ведь Кришна говорит в БГ 10.34: ".. Из женщин Я Слава, Удача, Красноречие, Память, Разум, Целеустремленность и Терпение". Богиня учености Сарасвати - женщина, и нас это, вроде, не смущает.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

[QUOTE=Странные выводы делает Махатма прабху. Он говорит: "Это не то, что хотел Шрила Прабхупада"[/QUOTE]

Шрила Прабхупада хотел что бы преданные создали общину с приемлемой социальной защитой, т. е это тема Гита-нагори.


[QUOTE=Уверенность в себе должна придти через смирение[/QUOTE]

Я не отвергаю садхану и строгое следование. но если расширить понимание писаний и духовной реальности, то.......

Госвами: «Только люди, лишенные расы (арасика), способны утверждать,
будто дорогим бхактам Господа Шри Кришны не подобает проявлять так называемые „неблагоприятные качества характера“ (враждебность, ревность и т.д.)Кришна разрушает грехи Своих преданных и очаровывает миллионы богов
любви; шрингара раса — это Его прия-нарма-сакха (дорогой друг), который полновластно и величественно правит во Врадже. Желая доставить удовольствие Господу, он возбуждает ревность, соперничество и т.д. в умах гопи. В действительности между разными группами гопи нет и не может быть никакой вражды, а бхавы, похожие на вражду, являются трансформацией премы и служат чувствам Шри Кришны, усиливая Его наслаждение от общения со Своими преданными; внешне негативные бхавы никогда не проявляются без необходимости (вне соответствующего контекста любовных игр)»


Госвами: «Премараса подобна океану молока! Однако мирская логика подобна коровьей моче — она горькая и неприятная на вкус. Человек не должен пытаться понять духовные расы с помощью сухой философии. 

Шрила Рупа Госвами пришел к заключению, что апракрита раса проявляется в бесконечном разнообразии бхав, сочетание которых можно представитьследующим образом: 1) подобные и не противоречащие друг другу бхавы объединяются в группы сва-пакша; 2) близкие по духу и лишь слегка различающиеся бхавы сосуществуют в рамках сухрит-пакша; 3) большей частью противоположные и лишь слегка совместимые бхавы объединяют группы татастха-пакша; 4) абсолютно враждебные бхавы относятся к разряду випакша. На это можно посмотреть и с другой точки зрения, — встреча несовместимых бхав ведет к их антагонизму, порождающему такие бхавы, как вражда, ревность и т.д.»

Это Джайва-дхарма, гл.34.

Вот этого я за 25 лет в ИСККОНе не слышал ни когда. Так что получается , что ИСККОН это константа каништха-адхикар, а развивающимся преданным приходится самим докапываться до чего-то более существенного.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Сейчас все чаще проповедуют методом "мужчина господин,а женщина глупое неразумное существо, сиди на крыше дома и помалкивай". Вы еще не встречали такую "проповедь" в ИСККОН?


Может быть мне повезло, но я не встречал такой проповеди. Встречал другую: мужчина берет ответственность на себя за свой духовный рост и духовный рост всех, кто находится на его попечении - жены, детей и других родственников. Женщина помогает мужу в выполнении его миссии. Нигде не слышал призыва "Go go girls", чтобы женщины шли впереди мужчин, брали ответственность и т.д. Это не в природе женщины. Драупади не шла впереди Пандавов сражаться на Курукшетре. Она помогала им: была казначеем, администратором, готовила для них, но находилась в тылу. Гандхари тоже не вела дела царя Дхритараштры, причем ее восхваляют как верную жену, тапасвини. Она могла под предлогом своего превосходства в зрении вести все дела, но она этого не делала.
Видимо дела совсем плохи, если в ИСККОН ведется "женский призыв". Мужчин что - совсем не осталось? Или это только в Америке?

----------


## Тивикова Светлана

В ролике и не было речи о том, что женщины должны идти впереди мужчин. Дословно в переводе слышно: "Так что вперёд, девчонки, но пока вы идете вперед не пересекайте опрелеленные устои социального взаимодействия". Махатма прабху вдохновляет женщин не поддаваться на проповедь гордых мужчин и не создавать парампару глупых женщин.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> В ролике и не было речи о том, что женщины должны идти впереди мужчин. Дословно в переводе слышно: "Так что вперёд, девчонки, но пока вы идете вперед не пересекайте опрелеленные устои социального взаимодействия". Махатма прабху вдохновляет женщин не поддаваться на проповедь гордых мужчин и не создавать парампару глупых женщин.


Может быть тогда поделитесь, где Вы слышали такую проповедь "гордых мужчин" и где она эта "парампара глупых женщин"?

----------


## Тивикова Светлана

Парампара глупых женщин там, где женщины говорят о себе и о других женщинах, как о глупых и бесполезных. Гордых мужчин не стану тут упоминать. Лучше узнаем наставления Прабхупады по этой теме, это вдохновит женщин. Вот, кстати, первоначальное видео Махатмы прабху, где он приводит примеры из жизни Прабхупады о женщинах-преданных в социуме -

https://youtu.be/Qc0CXu-4XLo

----------


## Тивикова Светлана

> Я не отвергаю садхану и строгое следование. но если расширить понимание писаний и духовной реальности, то.......
> Госвами: «Только люди, лишенные расы (арасика), способны утверждать,
> будто дорогим бхактам Господа Шри Кришны не подобает проявлять так называемые „неблагоприятные качества характера“ (враждебность, ревность и т.д.)...
> 
> Вот этого я за 25 лет в ИСККОНе не слышал никогда. .


Харе Кришна!
Преданные говорят об этом тоже, я это слышала в лекциях. Например, Мадан Махан прабху говорит об этом с *1:27* 
https://youtu.be/Ib6wFrmZ0IQ

----------


## Тивикова Светлана

https://youtu.be/9lhtD0FXOmg

----------


## Тивикова Светлана



----------

